

The Delivery Guy Who Saw Jeremy Lin Coming  - GBond
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204880404577225562995441868.html?mod=rss_Today%27s_Most_Popular

======
GBond
Thread of the original write-up here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3579562>

Interesting HN effect aside: I'm pretty sure the story of this prediction
"broke" here on HN (I submitted after a fellow hoop-head and stats hobbyist
pointed it out on 2/11/12) and it's interesting to see how the press and have
social media spread & pursued it.

